# Juric furioso a Sky contro Ugolini:"Rispetto".



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Ahahah incredibile.
Comunque era arrivato già completamente infuriato. Chissà cosa è successo


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandato a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



ahahaha gli hanno dato del servo


----------



## 7vinte (23 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2344054 ha scritto:


> Ahahah incredibile.
> Comunque era arrivato già completamente infuriato. Chissà cosa è successo



A fine partita sicuro negli spogliatoi qualcuno del napoli li ha insultati per aver dato tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

15 punti nel girone di ritorno, il Verona è in vacanza da febbraio in pratica, ha poco da fare il fenomeno


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandato a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



Un uomo che offende la linea editoriale di sky può solo avere la mia stima.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

L'altra settimana col Cagliari tutto ok e risate con Semplici... battute su birra e altro..

Stasera è andata male.

Anno prossimo ciao ciao A sky!


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2344057 ha scritto:


> 15 punti nel girone di ritorno, il Verona è in vacanza da febbraio in pratica, ha poco da fare il fenomeno



Sicuramente, ma gli hanno detto che si sono impegnati solo stasera.
Juric è uno con una grinta pazzesca.


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2021)

Ugolini letteralmente zittito


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Maggio 2021)

queste domande dovrebbero farle al contrario a tutti gli allenatori che si scansano con i ladri...


----------



## Kayl (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2344057 ha scritto:


> 15 punti nel girone di ritorno, il Verona è in vacanza da febbraio in pratica, ha poco da fare il fenomeno



Se avesse detto "ho in campo il terzo portiere e Kalinic in attacco, se il Napoli non sa battermi neanche così" l'avresti trovato più educato?XD


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2344057 ha scritto:


> 15 punti nel girone di ritorno, il Verona è in vacanza da febbraio in pratica, ha poco da fare il fenomeno



Infatti,hanno fatto cio' che ha fatto il cagliari domenica scorsa.Le vie delle succursali sono infinite....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Maggio 2021)

In questo caso non mi sento di dar torto ai napoletani 

E' giusto che le partite si giochino tutte con il sangue agli occhi,anche l'ultima giornata.
Quello che non è giusto è che determinate squadre si scansino appositamente con una singola squadra,mentre con le avversarie di quest'ultima giochino sempre alla morte.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344060 ha scritto:


> Un uomo che offende la linea editoriale di sky può solo avere la mia stima.



Beh e quale sarebbe la linea editoriale? Sono sempre stati pro juve, oggi stavano sottolineando come il Verona abbia fatto una partita assurda rispetto alle ultime.


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



Beh, la domanda si prestava ad essere interpretata come fatto da Juric


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2344078 ha scritto:


> Beh e quale sarebbe la linea editoriale? Sono sempre stati pro juve, oggi stavano sottolineando come il Verona abbia fatto una partita assurda rispetto alle ultime.



Purtroppo non ho visto la partita e non posso esprimermi a riguardo.
Poi la guarderò magari e cercherò di capire cosa sia successo e come ha giocato il napoli.

Stasera sono molto adirato verso gattuso perchè mi ha in parte rovinato la gioia.
Se il verona ha fatto la partita della vita non lo so.

Ma in generale non mi piace come si pongono quelli di sky e la vivo male sulla mia pelle.
Non è giornalismo il loro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Juric uomo vero e grandissimo allenatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



*IL VIDEO*

[video=youtube;mvut5nxcEbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvut5nxcEbU[/video]


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



Sceneggiata assurda per me, non lo ha neanche fatto parlare. Che poi il Verona abbia passeggiato 3 mesi è un dato di fatto.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344095 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho visto la partita e non posso esprimermi a riguardo.
> Poi la guarderò magari e cercherò di capire cosa sia successo e come ha giocato il napoli.
> 
> Stasera sono molto adirato verso gattuso perchè mi ha in parte rovinato la gioia.
> ...



Esatto, bravissimo.


----------



## Love (23 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344061 ha scritto:


> L'altra settimana col Cagliari tutto ok e risate con Semplici... battute su birra e altro..
> 
> Stasera è andata male.
> 
> Anno prossimo ciao ciao A sky!



la differenza è che ugolini è legato al Napoli...quello che intervistava semplici invece godeva della disfatta del Milan.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344125 ha scritto:


> Sceneggiata assurda per me, non lo ha neanche fatto parlare. Che poi il Verona abbia passeggiato 3 mesi è un dato di fatto.



sbagliato... sono dei furboni... la prendono alla larga ma è lì che volevano arrivare. Tant'è che la seconda domanda era sulla falsariga della prima. facci caso


----------



## davoreb (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344095 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho visto la partita e non posso esprimermi a riguardo.
> Poi la guarderò magari e cercherò di capire cosa sia successo e come ha giocato il napoli.
> 
> Stasera sono molto adirato verso gattuso perchè mi ha in parte rovinato la gioia.
> ...



anch'io speravo nella Juve fuori dalla CL ma oggettivamente per noi meglio fuori il Napoli, la Juve ha una proprietà che farà comunque investimenti, De Laurentis vuole essere in attivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2344119 ha scritto:


> *IL VIDEO*
> 
> [video=youtube;mvut5nxcEbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvut5nxcEbU[/video]



.


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2344137 ha scritto:


> sbagliato... sono dei furboni... la prendono alla larga ma è lì che volevano arrivare. Tant'è che la seconda domanda era sulla falsatiga della prima.



Ugolini è un napoletano ultras eh. Però non puoi arrabbiarti, perché fino a 3 giorni fa eri tu allenatore a dire che la squadra aveva mollato.


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344095 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho visto la partita e non posso esprimermi a riguardo.
> Poi la guarderò magari e cercherò di capire cosa sia successo e come ha giocato il napoli.
> 
> Stasera sono molto adirato verso gattuso perchè mi ha in parte rovinato la gioia.
> ...



di sicuro hanno concesso un gol facile, quasi "voluto" dal Napoli, pazzesco. I gobbi oltre a rubare hanno anche tanta fortuna. Probabilmente il Napoli pensava che era fatta.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Maggio 2021)

Caressa che sottolinea da conduttore televisivo che un ospite se ne va ed e' meglio cosi' e' a dir poco vergognoso.Da licenziare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Manchester2003!!;2344151 ha scritto:


> Caressa che sottolinea da conduttore televisivo che un ospite se ne va ed e' meglio cosi' e' a dir poco vergognoso.Da licenziare.



Esatto, la cosa più vergognosa del siparietto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2344145 ha scritto:


> di sicuro hanno concesso un gol facile, quasi "voluto" dal Napoli, pazzesco. I gobbi oltre a rubare hanno anche tanta fortuna. Probabilmente il Napoli pensava che era fatta.



Spero di guardarla e poi potrò dire la mia con cognizione di causa.

Mi spiace che alla fine juric e gattuso abbiano portato la juve in champions.
Un epilogo incredibile.

Sky però è palesemente pro juve quindi che vadano a toccare certi discorsi mi pare strano.
Possibile hanno apertamente perculato il verona andando a toccare discorsi scomodi?

Intanto il silenzio stampa del napoli continua ad essere imbarazzante.
A napoli non meritano grandi palcoscenici, sono troppo trogloditi in dirigenza.
Ma come si fa a fare silenzio stampa nel 2021?
Si danneggiano solo i tifosi e gli abbonati e chi ama questo sport.


----------



## Giofa (23 Maggio 2021)

Manchester2003!!;2344151 ha scritto:


> Caressa che sottolinea da conduttore televisivo che un ospite se ne va ed e' meglio cosi' e' a dir poco vergognoso.Da licenziare.



Davvero, ero in imbarazzo per Caressa che tra l’altro ha fatto il gradasso solo quando Juric è andato via


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo da noi ci sono queste storie dei complotti e impegnarsi più o meno


----------



## Giofa (23 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344187 ha scritto:


> Spero di guardarla e poi potrò dire la mia con cognizione di causa.
> 
> Mi spiace che alla fine juric e gattuso abbiano portato la juve in champions.
> Un epilogo incredibile.
> ...



Per quanto il giornalismo serio dovrebbe essere altro, in questa occasione posso capire Sky, ha perso la Serie A e fa più comodo la Juve in Champions del Napoli


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2344216 ha scritto:


> Solo da noi ci sono queste storie dei complotti e impegnarsi più o meno



Oggi chi ha visto la Premier League sa cosa significa il calcio e lo sport vero. Quello sano.

Non quello di Bologna-Juve 0-4 al minuto 47.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2344219 ha scritto:


> Per quanto il giornalismo serio dovrebbe essere altro, in questa occasione posso capire Sky, *ha perso la Serie A e fa più comodo la Juve in Champions del Napoli*



Su questo non ci piove.
Anche se per me scegliere tra napoli e juve equivale a scegliere il meno peggio.
La juve la odio dal profondo ed è molto pericolosa perchè ha allestito un sistema ma adl è comunque un personaggio disgustoso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344222 ha scritto:


> Oggi chi ha visto la Premier League sa cosa significa il calcio e lo sport vero. Quello sano.
> 
> Non quello di Bologna-Juve 0-4 al minuto 47.



Ma il Bologna fa schifo da due mesi ma di cosa parliamo??

Lazio che perde col sassuolo Spezia che vinceva con la Roma...è lo sport.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2344242 ha scritto:


> Ma il Bologna fa schifo da due mesi ma di cosa parliamo??
> 
> Lazio che perde col sassuolo Spezia che vinceva con la Roma...è lo sport.



A me la serie A non sembra sport, lo dico da anni.
E lo dico anche stasera che siamo secondi.
Troppe squadre che giocano a comando.
Poi se a qualcuno piace ok, a me fa schifo e non la seguo più.. solo il Milan


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344251 ha scritto:


> A me la serie A non sembra sport, lo dico da anni.
> E lo dico anche stasera che siamo secondi.
> Troppe squadre che giocano a comando.
> Poi se a qualcuno piace ok, a me fa schifo e non la seguo più.. solo il Milan



Se ti fa schifo non capisco perché la segui...poi se c'è stata una stagione dove i risultati non sono stati scontati era questa...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



Mitico Juric!

Lo adoro.

L’unico che vorrei al posto di Pioli.


----------



## sampapot (24 Maggio 2021)

in Italia c'è il sospetto del complotto e della teoria del "biscotto"....il sistema è (molto) imperfetto (la cupola di Moggi è solo un esempio emerso)....sicuramente tanti episodi sono sospetti e i gobbi sono stati palesemente aiutati, ma senza Ronaldo e con il maestro (di che?) in panca non penso che andranno lontani


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Maggio 2021)

Comunque vorrei fare un commento semi OT:

- L'inviato Juventino sta ai bianconeri come Emilio Fede a Berlusconi

- Angelo Mangiante è un ultrà della Roma

- L'inviato dell'Inter è filosocietario

- Ugolini oggi ha esordito dando del "venduto" a Juric


Ma solo noi dobbiamo avere un inviato che sembra quasi che tifi contro?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Corpsegrinder;2344396 ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei fare un commento semi OT:
> 
> - L'inviato Juventino sta ai bianconeri come Emilio Fede a Berlusconi
> 
> ...



Domanda perspicace.
Per non parlare dei presunti milanisti in studio.

Sono osservazioni che quando li si fa notare in molti non le capiscono.

Dico solo che il più 'milanista' tra tutti in studio è stato Bergomi che appoggia questo milan da un campionato e mezzo.
Non aggiungo altro.

Le vedove di berlusconi e galliani purtroppo sono ancora troppe e sono anche rumorose.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Secondo me solamente due squadre alla fine hanno fatto no-contest in questo finale di stagione nella volata champions: il Torino contro di noi è il Bologna contro la Juve.

Per il resto direi che tutti hanno fatto la loro partita, anche il Sassuolo che ha perso con la Juve, per chi ha visto la partita non si é certo scansato, é stato,sfortunato. Anche Juve - Inter, piú fortuna cercata è trovata della Juve che mancato impegno dell&#8217;Inter.

Piuttosto danno fastidio atteggiamenti come quelli dell&#8217;Atalanta nel recupero: hai lottato, hai dato il massimo per 90&#8217; adesso siamo negli ultimi 4&#8217;m del campionato ed entrambi stiamo raggiungendo l&#8217;obbiettivo. Perché non far finire gli ultimi minuti tranquilli, abbaracciandosi in campo e invece scatenare una caccia all&#8217;uomo nel recupero? Queste cose sono incomprensibili e non ci sono mai state.


----------



## jacky (24 Maggio 2021)

La prima che si è scansata ieri sera è stata l’Atalanta.
Detto questo Milan in UCL con pieno merito ma ricordiamoci che tutto è stato deciso da quel rigore di Cuadrado.
Questo è il calcio in Italia


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344433 ha scritto:


> Secondo me solamente due squadre alla fine hanno fatto no-contest in questo finale di stagione nella volata champions: il Torino contro di noi è il Bologna contro la Juve.
> 
> Per il resto direi che tutti hanno fatto la loro partita, anche il Sassuolo che ha perso con la Juve, per chi ha visto la partita non si é certo scansato, é stato,sfortunato. Anche Juve - Inter, piú fortuna cercata è trovata della Juve che mancato impegno dell&#8217;Inter.
> 
> Piuttosto danno fastidio atteggiamenti come quelli dell&#8217;Atalanta nel recupero: hai lottato, hai dato il massimo per 90&#8217; adesso siamo negli ultimi 4&#8217;m del campionato ed entrambi stiamo raggiungendo l&#8217;obbiettivo. *Perché non far finire gli ultimi minuti tranquilli, abbaracciandosi in campo e invece scatenare una caccia all&#8217;uomo nel recupero? Queste cose sono incomprensibili e non ci sono mai state.*



Perchè hanno fallito la mission che casa madre aveva loro imposto.

Ma tu contro la juve in finale di coppa hai visto la caccia all'uomo o hai sentito proteste per gli episodi a sfavore?
Nulla. Muti.
Servi devoti.

Più o meno come de zerbi che spala letame sul milan per la superlega a tal punto da voler non giocare ma proferisce nessuna parola contro la juve.

Amici degli amici, rispetto e devozione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



Comunque Verona, Cagliari, Bologna etc..ragazzi ma rendiamoci conto in che sistema giochiamo..è qualcosa di livello Mafioso..

io ormai sono certo che la Juve NON DEVE NEMMENO PIU' ALZARE IL TELEFONO ormai la sudditanza è completa, tutti cercano di non fare dispetti ai gobbi, non dico favori, ma non vogliono rischiare di sembrare ostili..

Ecco che chi affronta i gobbi lo fa com il Bologna ieri, scansandosi senza pensieri..chi invece affronta le rivali da prova di serietà e impegno indiscutibili...

E i media? Silenzio...


----------



## Davidoff (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344437 ha scritto:


> Perchè hanno fallito la mission che casa madre aveva loro imposto.
> 
> Ma tu contro la juve in finale di coppa hai visto la caccia all'uomo o hai sentito proteste per gli episodi a sfavore?
> Nulla. Muti.
> ...



Ma ovviamente, mezza Serie A fa affari con loro, figurati se vanno a mordere la mano che li foraggia.


----------



## folletto (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344433 ha scritto:



> *Secondo me solamente due squadre alla fine hanno fatto no-contest in questo finale di stagione nella volata champions: il Torino contro di noi è il Bologna contro la Juve.*
> 
> Per il resto direi che tutti hanno fatto la loro partita, anche il Sassuolo che ha perso con la Juve, per chi ha visto la partita non si é certo scansato, é stato,sfortunato. Anche Juve - Inter, piú fortuna cercata è trovata della Juve che mancato impegno dell&#8217;Inter.
> 
> Piuttosto danno fastidio atteggiamenti come quelli dell&#8217;Atalanta nel recupero: hai lottato, hai dato il massimo per 90&#8217; adesso siamo negli ultimi 4&#8217;m del campionato ed entrambi stiamo raggiungendo l&#8217;obbiettivo. Perché non far finire gli ultimi minuti tranquilli, abbaracciandosi in campo e invece scatenare una caccia all&#8217;uomo nel recupero? Queste cose sono incomprensibili e non ci sono mai state.



Anche le melme contro i gobbi (rigore a parte) hanno giocato la partita tanto per, Gonde muto per tutta la partita.......dovevano seppellirli, il rigore schifoso manco sarebbe servito, e ora gli toccava la EL.
Tutto sto odio per i ladri non lo hanno certo dimostrato e poi dopo quel rigore avrebbero fatto il cinema anche se fosse stata un'amichevole e invece poca roba.
Sarò forse accecato dall'odio ma a me quella partita puzza, e anche tanto.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2021)

Corpsegrinder;2344396 ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei fare un commento semi OT:
> 
> - L'inviato Juventino sta ai bianconeri come Emilio Fede a Berlusconi
> 
> ...


Si ma il punto principale è che non dovrebbero fare i tifosi, se fanno i tifosi poi giustamente si beccano le reazioni alla Juric che è li per lavorare e non per compiacere il pubblico tifoso di Napoli, Juve o Milan. 
Noi attacchiamo la Juve perché tutte si scansano con lei, poi attacchiamo anche Cagliare e Verona perché se la giocano, in realtà dovrebbe essere questa la normalità (vedi Premier ieri). Per me è scandaloso il modo di far tv sportiva (nel calcio) di Sky, sempre a cerare la polemica o lo scoop di mercato e Ugolini lo trovo davvero insopportabile.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344426 ha scritto:


> Domanda perspicace.
> Per non parlare dei presunti milanisti in studio.
> 
> Sono osservazioni che quando li si fa notare in molti non le capiscono.
> ...



Bergomi uno di noi per tutto l'anno.


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2344251 ha scritto:


> A me la serie A non sembra sport, lo dico da anni.
> E lo dico anche stasera che siamo secondi.
> Troppe squadre che giocano a comando.
> Poi se a qualcuno piace ok, a me fa schifo e non la seguo più.. solo il Milan



Alla fine gli unici perseguitati siamo noi. 37 partite su 38 giocate col coltello tra i denti contro di noi. Gente esaltata, fomentata (l'ultimo esempio è quell'infoiato di Gosens) che fa il sangue dagli occhi quando ci vede. Poi li vedi con le altre squadre (leggere la formazione del Cagliari col Genoa) e capisci molte cose.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2021)

jacky;2344436 ha scritto:


> La prima che si è scansata ieri sera è stata l&#8217;Atalanta.
> Detto questo Milan in UCL con pieno merito ma ricordiamoci che tutto è stato deciso da quel rigore di Cuadrado.
> Questo è il calcio in Italia



L'Atalanta secondo me non si è scansata, ma sono 3/4 partite che è scoppiata. Se prova a giocare con i suoi ritmi regge solo un tempo quindi ieri secondo me sono andati volutamente un po' sotto ritmo. Detto questo ci hanno menato come fabbri fino al 94esimo, non direi che volessero farci vincere...


----------



## darden (24 Maggio 2021)

jacky;2344436 ha scritto:


> La prima che si è scansata ieri sera è stata l’Atalanta.
> Detto questo Milan in UCL con pieno merito ma ricordiamoci che tutto è stato deciso da quel rigore di Cuadrado.
> Questo è il calcio in Italia



Mi sa che non hai visto la partita... altro che scansata l'Atalanta sono stati bravissimi i nostri nella difesa a non dargli spazio ma loro e soprattutto Gasp volevano vincere


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344499 ha scritto:


> Comunque Verona, Cagliari, Bologna etc..ragazzi ma rendiamoci conto in che sistema giochiamo..è qualcosa di livello Mafioso..
> 
> io ormai sono certo che la Juve NON DEVE NEMMENO PIU' ALZARE IL TELEFONO ormai la sudditanza è completa, tutti cercano di non fare dispetti ai gobbi, non dico favori, ma non vogliono rischiare di sembrare ostili..
> 
> ...



Devo vedere assolutamente napoli-verona per capire se anche gli scaligeri si sono affiliati.
La reazione di juric mi puzza anche se godo quando quelli di sky vengono offesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

darden;2344603 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai visto la partita... altro che scansata l'Atalanta sono stati bravissimi i nostri nella difesa a non dargli spazio ma loro e soprattutto Gasp volevano vincere



Riversati nella nostra metà campo per 90'.
In certi momenti abbiamo difeso l'area con un cuore commovente e una lucidità di chi vuole proteggere il suo fortino a costo della vita.
Kessie ieri mi ha quasi fatto piangere per come si immolava su ogni palla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344640 ha scritto:


> Devo vedere assolutamente napoli-verona per capire se anche gli scaligeri si sono affiliati.
> La reazione di juric mi puzza anche se godo quando quelli di sky vengono offesi.



A detta di tutti hanno giocato alla morte..come il Cagliari con noi..mentre la Juve dopo la partita con noi ha passeggiato bellamente su sassuolo e bologna e ha trovato un'inter che in mezzo a varie goleade si è seduta per un pisolino....


----------



## Route66 (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344640 ha scritto:


> Devo vedere assolutamente napoli-verona per capire se anche gli scaligeri si sono affiliati.
> La reazione di juric mi puzza anche se godo quando quelli di sky vengono offesi.



Sinceramente vedendo l'intervista in diretta(può darsi benissimo che nell'euforia del momento io abbia perso parte dell'udito o altre facoltà....)ho visto Juric partire all'offensiva con insulti vari e vaff... inclusi alla terza parola del giornalista che non aveva nemmeno impostato la domanda...
Non ci ho capito molto sinceramente ma ho avuto l'impressione o di una coda di paglia lunga quanto le code sulla A10 da parte del tecnico o di faccende pregresse tra i due(o tra il tecnico e quelli di scai in generale).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Maggio 2021)

l'Atalanta ha giocato in ciabatte, siamo onesti su


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Comunque al di là di ieri sera il fenomenale Juric non ha più vinto una partita da aprile


----------



## Giangy (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344049 ha scritto:


> Juric furioso a Sky. Il tecnico del Verona attacca duramente Ugolini, che sottolineava l'impegno del Verona contro il Napoli:"Ti devi vergognare a dire queste cose. Noi ci siamo impegnati per tutto l'anno. Devi chiedere scusa". Poi ha sbottato ed è andato via mandando a quel paese l'inviato Sky.



Anche se non è un top, allenatore che mi piace, grintoso, e sa fare il suo lavoro con una squadra in mano. Peccato che li a Verona sarà smantellata metà squadra, tra i vari prestiti. Alla fine penso che andrà via da Verona.


----------



## malos (24 Maggio 2021)

Corpsegrinder;2344396 ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei fare un commento semi OT:
> 
> - L'inviato Juventino sta ai bianconeri come Emilio Fede a Berlusconi
> 
> ...



Almeno neutrale il nostro sembra goda quando da le brutte notizie. Io ancora rimpiango il grande Nosotti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344640 ha scritto:


> Devo vedere assolutamente napoli-verona per capire se anche gli scaligeri si sono affiliati.
> La reazione di juric mi puzza anche se godo quando quelli di sky vengono offesi.



è così.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344967 ha scritto:


> è così.



L'hai rivista?
Io nemmeno le azioni salienti. 
Vorrei capire se è tutta colpa di gattuso o c'è dell'altro.
A proposito: i fan di ringhio spariti?
Il tempo è galantuomo .


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2344672 ha scritto:


> l'Atalanta ha giocato in ciabatte, siamo onesti su



ti meriti una risposta da Juric


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344971 ha scritto:


> L'hai rivista?
> Io nemmeno le azioni salienti.
> Vorrei capire se è tutta colpa di gattuso o c'è dell'altro.
> A proposito: i fan di ringhio spariti?
> Il tempo è galantuomo .



Perché colpa di Gattuso?
Dai obiettivamente ha fatto una rincorsa champions a cui nessuno credeva, 
persa solo per una colossale dormita sul gol del pari verona.

Io quando ero al Milan lo criticavo, non mi piaceva il suo calcio ed ero tra quelli che lo voleva sostituire, 
però a me da l'impressione che dia tutto, che si sia evoluto anche nel suo mestiere, e che a tratti il suo Napoli ha anche giocato un buon calcio.

A differenza delle figurine (Inzaghi ad esempio), per me Rino può diventare un allenare stabile in serie A.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Manue;2344978 ha scritto:


> Perché colpa di Gattuso?
> Dai obiettivamente ha fatto una rincorsa champions a cui nessuno credeva,
> persa solo per una colossale dormita sul gol del pari verona.
> 
> ...



Certo che lo può diventare .
Nel frattempo fa tirocinio sulle panchine prestigiose solo per le amicizie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344971 ha scritto:


> L'hai rivista?
> Io nemmeno le azioni salienti.
> Vorrei capire se è tutta colpa di gattuso o c'è dell'altro.
> A proposito: i fan di ringhio spariti?
> Il tempo è galantuomo .



certa gente spunta fuori solo all'indomani di un qualcosa che può dargli ragione....

non la ho vista ma ho visto le azioni e sembravano indiavolati.... e il gol preso dal napoli è da censura. roba da interregionale


----------

